# Batman: Arkham City im Test - Auch auf dem PC ein absolut brillantes Action-Adventure



## Felix Schuetz (25. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Batman: Arkham City im Test - Auch auf dem PC ein absolut brillantes Action-Adventure* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Batman: Arkham City im Test - Auch auf dem PC ein absolut brillantes Action-Adventure


----------



## yami-sasuke (25. November 2011)

Hi hab ne frage kommt der Nithwing Dlc auch für den Pc??


----------



## Felix Schuetz (25. November 2011)

yami-sasuke schrieb:


> Hi hab ne frage kommt der Nithwing Dlc auch für den Pc??


 Ja, beide DLCs (Nightwing und Robin) sind für PC erhältlich.


----------



## fsm (25. November 2011)

"von Two Face oder Robin hätten wir beispielsweise gerne mehr gesehen." 

och nö -- ist die Tunte echt mit dabei? Bitte sagt mir, dass Robin entweder wirklich gut gemacht ist oder nur als DLC auftaucht.


----------



## Sirius89 (25. November 2011)

Hab auch ne Frage und zwar:

Bin ich gezwungen Games for Windows Live zu benutzen?


----------



## Brainscan1979 (25. November 2011)

Hoffe der Patch kommt heute noch 

Und ich finds doof das die DVD im rom drin sein muss


----------



## syntexa (25. November 2011)

was ist bloß los dieses jahr... so viele 90er wertungen... habsch ja noch nie erlebt... ^^


----------



## Felix Schuetz (25. November 2011)

fsm schrieb:


> "von Two Face oder Robin hätten wir beispielsweise gerne mehr gesehen."
> 
> och nö -- ist die Tunte echt mit dabei? Bitte sagt mir, dass Robin entweder wirklich gut gemacht ist oder nur als DLC auftaucht.


 Das mit der Tunte habe ich nochmal überhört. Robin hat einen sehr kurzen Auftritt im Spiel, lässt sich sonst aber nicht blicken. Er lässt sich per DLC als Charakter für die Challenge-Missionen freischalten, die völlig unabhängig vom Hauptspiel sind.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (25. November 2011)

Sirius89 schrieb:


> Hab auch ne Frage und zwar:
> 
> Bin ich gezwungen Games for Windows Live zu benutzen?


Du kannst es zwar spielen, ohne dich bei GfWL einzuloggen, allerdings darfst du dann deinen Spielstand nicht speichern. Ob das bei der Steam-Version der gleiche Fall ist, konnte ich noch nicht überprüfen - ich gehe aber stark davon aus.


----------



## starhorst (25. November 2011)

Soweit ich mich erinner, kann man bei GFWL auch einen Offline Account anlegen, und Spielstände lokal speichern. Ist bissl versteckt platziert (oh Wunder) aber findet man mit Googles Hilfe sicher.


----------



## LostHero (25. November 2011)

> Allerdings sollten Batman-Neulinge in Erwägung ziehen, zunächst den Vorgänger Arkham Asylum durchzuspielen.


Na welch ein Glück, dass es den Vorgänger gerade spott billig auf Steam zu kaufen gibt .

Wenn dieses Jahr nicht schon mit Skyrim belegt wäre und somit seinen Favoriten für das Spiel des Jahres hätte, würde es vermutlich der neue Batman Teil werden.
Vor neujahr werd ich aber keine Zeit finden mir den 2ten Teil reinzuziehen, da ich noch längst nicht jeden Winkel von Skyrim erkundet habe .
Ich kann den Entwicklern nur einen guten kommerziellen Erfolg wünschen, auf dass sie für ihre scheinbar abermals grandiose Arbeit belohnt werden und einem weiteren Teil nichts im Wege stehen wird.
Auch wenn das Jahr 2011 scheinbar ein gutes Spielejahr ist und einige extrem herausragende Titel gebracht hat, so ist die Zahl der wirklich guten Titel im vergleich zu den ganzen Mainstreamprodukten doch nach wie vor verschwindend gering und jedes gute (PC)Entwicklerstudio muss bei solchen Klasse Titeln "unterstützt" werden wo es nur geht!


----------



## KabraxisObliv (25. November 2011)

Ich kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen, dass mich Batman, als Action-Spiel, mehr fesseln wird bzw kann als ein Skyrim als Rollenspiel, aber uiuiui, freue ich mich schon auf dieses Spiel. Beim nächstbesten Steam-Deal wird zugeschlagen.


----------



## Rising-Evil (25. November 2011)

für Games for Windows Live

braucht man da 

a) ein Offline-Profil (so wie bei GTA IV , Fallout 3 etc.)

oder b)ein Online-Profil (so wie bei Bulletstorm) ???


----------



## fatal-illusion (25. November 2011)

Sehr schicker Test, danke  Und ich muss in der Hinsicht tatsächlich meinen Respekt an Rocksteady & Co. aussprechen, ich bin ALLES andere als ein Batman fan (generell diese Comicverfilmungen/Spieleumsetzungen brrrrr...), der Typ war mir einfach immer suspekt....aber ich muss zugeben, als ich kürzlich den 1. Teil gezockt habe, war ich sofort gefesselt, vergessen war meine leichte "Abneigung" dem Fledermausmann gegenüber. Und wenn ein Entwickler das vermag, dann kann ich nur meinen Hut ziehen. Ich freue mich auf den 2. Teil, welchen ich zwar nicht zum Vollpreis, aber sicher als Deal irgendwann an Land ziehen werd, definitiv.


----------



## makke12345 (25. November 2011)

@ Fatal. kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich mochte Batman eigentlih gar nicht hab mir das Spiel aber für nen 10er gekauft und war richtig im Bann. seitdem find ich Batman cool und habe selbst den film "The Dark Knight" nachgeholt


----------



## NineEleven (25. November 2011)

wird gekauft....Boss, ich brauche mehr Geld!!!...dieses Jahr verschlingt echt einiges....noch ärgerlicher, dass L.A. Noir gerade zum halben Preis bei Steam verfügbar ist...ich konnte aber auch nicht einmal diese 2 Wochen warten!!!!


----------



## fatal-illusion (25. November 2011)

makke12345 schrieb:


> @ Fatal. kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich mochte Batman eigentlih gar nicht hab mir das Spiel aber für nen 10er gekauft und war richtig im Bann. seitdem find ich Batman cool und habe selbst den film "The Dark Knight" nachgeholt


 
Genau so ist es Makke  Ich kannte auch so gut wie nichts aus dem Batmanuniversum mal von - ja klar - Joker, Freeze und dem Riddler abgesehen und ich muss zugeben, als ich das 1. Mal auf Scarecrow z.B. gestossen bin im 1. Teil, fiel mir tatsächlich kurz mal die Kinnlade runter, genial gemacht. Was mir zudem sehr gefällt ist, dass - soweit ich da nicht Gröberes übersehen habe - die 2 Spiele mehr auf Qualität als auf erdrückendes Marketing setzen. Der 1. Teil wär beinah völlig an mir vorbeigegangen, kaum was darüber gehört bis auf ab und zu mal das ein oder andre Bildchen oder n kurzer Trailer. Gefällt mir, sehr beispielhaft, da greift man als Spieler gern mal in die Geldbörse. So genug davon, allen viel Spaß beim Zocken, die's auf dem PC schon ihr Eigen nennen können


----------



## Fireball8 (25. November 2011)

Was freue ich mich auf das Game, es ist bloß immernoch am runterladen    Warum muss ich mit dem Code von nVidia bloß downlaoden, wäre viel cooler gewesen, wenn ich den Coupon irgendwo vorzeigen könnte und dann die Verpackung in die Hand gedrückt bekäme  
Aber muss meinen Vorrednern zustimmen, dachte auch erst "Hm, was für'n Scheiß, was will ich mit Batman?", hab's mir dann aus der Videothek ausgeliehen und innerhalb von 2 Tagen durchgezockt, war echt der Hammer...vom Film "The Dark Knight" mal ganz zu schweigen, ist einer meiner Lieblingsfilme 

MfG Fireball8


----------



## krabby1208 (25. November 2011)

Wo ist denn der Code mit dem man Catwoman aktiviert, oder ist das der gleiche, den man auch so benutzt für die Aktivierung des Spiels ?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (25. November 2011)

krabby1208 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Code mit dem man Catwoman aktiviert, oder ist das der gleiche, den man auch so benutzt für die Aktivierung des Spiels ?


 Siehe Test, erste Seite... "Anders als bei den Konsolenversionen ist der Catwoman-DLC bereits enthalten und muss nicht extra aktiviert werden"


----------



## krabby1208 (25. November 2011)

Ach so tut mir leid für die dumme Frage,

Ansonsten zu Games for Windows Live noch ein Problem, welches mir bisher der Support auch nicht beantworten konnte.

Ich kann mich ganz normal mit meinem Account anmelden, doch das Spiel erkennt nicht, dass ich angemeldet bin, ich kann also nicht speichern. Nun hab ich das Spiel schon unter dem Account aktiviert, gibt es da irgendeine Möglichkeit das zu beheben, oder kann ich das Spiel zurück geben ?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (25. November 2011)

krabby1208 schrieb:


> Ach so tut mir leid für die dumme Frage,
> 
> Ansonsten zu Games for Windows Live noch ein Problem, welches mir bisher der Support auch nicht beantworten konnte.
> 
> Ich kann mich ganz normal mit meinem Account anmelden, doch das Spiel erkennt nicht, dass ich angemeldet bin, ich kann also nicht speichern. Nun hab ich das Spiel schon unter dem Account aktiviert, gibt es da irgendeine Möglichkeit das zu beheben, oder kann ich das Spiel zurück geben ?


 Pah, schon okay.  Gibt keine dummen Fragen.

Du bist definitiv richtig angemeldet, also Passwort akzeptiert und so? Und trotzdem erkennt das Spiel das nicht? Das wäre in der Tat blöd. Spiel neu starten, nochmal Ab- und wieder Anmelden auch schon versucht?


----------



## krabby1208 (25. November 2011)

Ich hab alles versucht und ich kann auch Games for Windows Live aufrufen im Spiel, aber das Spiel erkennt nicht, dass ich angemeldet bin, hatte ich als ich Arkham Asylum neu installiert hatte das erste, da war es noch nicht so wichtig, weil ich es im Offline - Modus mehrfach durchgespielt hatte.


----------



## neffetsw (25. November 2011)

Hey Leute,
ich habe ein Problem bei dem Spiel! 
Während dem Spiel sind die Menschen die etwas sagen und wie sich ihr Mund bewegt nicht synchron! Ich denke mal, dass es an der Grafik liegt und mein PC das nicht packt! Aber jetzt finde ich nirgends Einstellungen zur Grafik, wäre nett wenn ihr mir weiter helfen könntet


----------



## Felix Schuetz (25. November 2011)

neffetsw schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich habe ein Problem bei dem Spiel!
> Während dem Spiel sind die Menschen die etwas sagen und wie sich ihr Mund bewegt nicht synchron! Ich denke mal, dass es an der Grafik liegt und mein PC das nicht packt! Aber jetzt finde ich nirgends Einstellungen zur Grafik, wäre nett wenn ihr mir weiter helfen könntet


 Schau im Startmenü nach, im Ordner von WB Games. Dort findest du die Verknüpfung zum Launcher-Menü, in dem du die Grafikeinstellungen ändern kannst.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. November 2011)

schön schön....hab extra auf die Konsolenfassung verzichtet, um meinen Augen eine bessere Optik zu gönnen  auf das 360-Pad als Steuerung werd ich allerdings nicht verzichten. Das geknorzel in Arkham Asylum mit Tastatur war einfach ein Krampf.

PS: Robin *IST* ne Tunte


----------



## Sirius89 (25. November 2011)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Du kannst es zwar spielen, ohne dich bei GfWL einzuloggen, allerdings darfst du dann deinen Spielstand nicht speichern. Ob das bei der Steam-Version der gleiche Fall ist, konnte ich noch nicht überprüfen - ich gehe aber stark davon aus.


 

Also der gleiche Spaß wie bei dem ersten Teil.
Jaaaaaaa gut,hab ja noch meinen Offline Account.

Will ich mal jetzt nich anfangen zu meckern.


----------



## krabby1208 (25. November 2011)

Ich weiß das mein Problem seltsam ist, aber der Kundensupport von Arkham City antwortet einfach nicht -.- 
Sollte ich mich mein Problem besser an Games for Windows Live wenden und wenn ja wo sollte ich mich da hin wenden ?


----------



## stawacz (25. November 2011)

KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> Ich kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen, dass mich Batman, als Action-Spiel, mehr fesseln wird bzw kann als ein Skyrim als Rollenspiel, aber uiuiui, freue ich mich schon auf dieses Spiel. Beim nächstbesten Steam-Deal wird zugeschlagen.


 

bei G2PLAY is heute black friday,,DAS solltest du dir mal angucken

G2PLAY.NET - BE SMART, PAY LESS 

und warum warten?

batman arkham city  27.99 eur   G2PLAY.NET - BE SMART, PAY LESS  :: Batman :: Batman: Arkham City Retail CD Key



da kostet MW3 heute 13.99 lol


----------



## fsm (25. November 2011)

Ich habe einen Bug, den ich in dieser Form bisher nicht gelesen habe: Sobald "Klicken zum Starten" im Menü erscheint, klicke ich (bzw. drücke A auf dem Controller) - dann erscheint "Suche nach Inhalten zum Herunterladen" und genau bei diesem Satz crasht das Spiel. 5 Mal gestartet, davon 3 Mal an dieser Stelle ein "... funktioniert nicht mehr". Kennt das jemand?


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (25. November 2011)

"Erst nachdem ich alle 440 Riddler-Aufgaben erledigt und alle Nebenquests gelöst hatte, konnte ich das *Gamepad* aus der Hand legen."

Feuert diesen Mann. Bitte.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (25. November 2011)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> "Erst nachdem ich alle 440 Riddler-Aufgaben erledigt und alle Nebenquests gelöst hatte, konnte ich das *Gamepad* aus der Hand legen."
> 
> Feuert diesen Mann. Bitte.


Na na, wer wird denn gleich? Zu deiner Information: Beim ersten Durchgang habe ich es mit Gamepad gespielt, das war ja noch an der Konsole. Für den PC Games-Test hab ich es hingegen mit Maus und Tastatur gespielt. Und davon mal abgesehen: Es gibt Spiele, für die passt ein Gamepad einfach besser. Arkham City ist zwar nicht so eines, aber die Wahl der Eingabemethode sollte doch bitteschön jedem selbst überlassen sein.


----------



## fsm (25. November 2011)

Sehr richtig. Beide Batmans mit Gamepad, wunderbar. Ich verachte zwar Konsolen, aber manchmal muss es einfach sein - Assassin's Creed zum Beispiel, oder Devil May Cry. Best-Of: GTA IV mit Maus + Tastatur ballern, mit Gamepad fahren. Yay!


----------



## Felix Schuetz (25. November 2011)

fsm schrieb:


> Sehr richtig. Beide Batmans mit Gamepad, wunderbar. Ich verachte zwar Konsolen, aber manchmal muss es einfach sein - Assassin's Creed zum Beispiel, oder Devil May Cry. Best-Of: GTA IV mit Maus + Tastatur ballern, mit Gamepad fahren. Yay!


 Ganz ehrlich: Mittlerweile gefällt mir die Maus-Tastatur-Steuerung bei Arkham City sogar etwas besser als die Gamepad-Steuerung. Man muss nur die Tasten ein wenig umbelegen.


----------



## fsm (25. November 2011)

Okay.... kannst du erklären, warum? Denn zumindest in Teil 1 gab es ja nicht exaktes, also gezielt und so wurde ja automatisch... Worin liegt diesmal der Vorteil bei M&T?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (25. November 2011)

fsm schrieb:


> Okay.... kannst du erklären, warum? Denn zumindest in Teil 1 gab es ja nicht exaktes, also gezielt und so wurde ja automatisch... Worin liegt diesmal der Vorteil bei M&T?


 Wie im Vorgänger lässt sich die Kamera per Maus deutlich schneller bewegen - das ist ein kleiner Vorteil in Kämpfen, da du Gegner so leichter anvisieren kannst. Die Kamerabewegung per Gamepad ist langsamer. 

Zudem kannst du alle Gadgets mit Schnelltasten aktivieren. Batarangs sind bei mir auf Q, der Greifhaken auf E, der Elektroschocker auf R und das Explosivgel auf V.  Im Kampf kann ich die Dinger deutlich flotter einsetzen bzw kombinieren als mit dem Gamepad.

Takedown-Manöver im Kampf werden nur mit einer Taste ausgelöst - bei mir sind das die Tasten F1 bis F4. Finde ich etwas angenehmer als die Tastenkombinationen auf dem Gamepad.


----------



## fsm (26. November 2011)

Danke, gute Begründung. Ich versuche es trotzdem aus Gewohnheit von Teil 1 wieder mit Pad - mal sehen, ob es klappt.

Übrigens gerade dazu eine weitere Frage: "Erweitertes Realitäts-Training" oder so - Teil 1 vom Fortgeschrittenen, da soll man durch einen 20-Meter-Tunnel mit 2m Höge gerade durch gleiten?! Gibt es da einen Trick oder muss ich wie ein Japaner beim Beat'em Up einfach nur kräftig üben? Denn ich hab jetzt nach gut 15 Versuchen nie mehr als die ersten zwei Meter geschafft, ohne anzuecken 

EDIT: Japaner-Methode. Wenigstens gabs für diese versäumte Stunde meines Lebens ein Achievement^^


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (26. November 2011)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Na na, wer wird denn gleich? Zu deiner Information: Beim ersten Durchgang habe ich es mit Gamepad gespielt, das war ja noch an der Konsole. Für den PC Games-Test hab ich es hingegen mit Maus und Tastatur gespielt. Und davon mal abgesehen: Es gibt Spiele, für die passt ein Gamepad einfach besser. Arkham City ist zwar nicht so eines, aber die Wahl der Eingabemethode sollte doch bitteschön jedem selbst überlassen sein.


 
Es war ja auch meinerseits sarkastisch gemeint  Ich musste nämlich schon grinsen, als ich las, dass der Tester (also du) das Spiel mit Gamepad gespielt hast. Dachte mir nur: Ah okay, soviel dann zum Thema PC-Seite, wo das Pad doch der Inbegriff der Konsolen ist. Schließlich streiten sich PC'ler und Konsoleros nicht wirklich um die Maschine selbst, sondern nur um die _Eingabegeräte_


----------



## Felix Schuetz (26. November 2011)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Es war ja auch meinerseits sarkastisch gemeint  Ich musste nämlich schon grinsen, als ich las, dass der Tester (also du) das Spiel mit Gamepad gespielt hast. Dachte mir nur: Ah okay, soviel dann zum Thema PC-Seite, wo das Pad doch der Inbegriff der Konsolen ist. Schließlich streiten sich PC'ler und Konsoleros nicht wirklich um die Maschine selbst, sondern nur um die _Eingabegeräte_


 Nö, würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Abgesehen davon gibt es genügend Spiele, bei denen wir den Einsatz eines Gamepads ausdrücklich empfehlen.


----------



## fsm (26. November 2011)

> Schließlich streiten sich PC'ler und Konsoleros nicht wirklich um die Maschine selbst, sondern nur um die _Eingabegeräte_


Was ist denn das für ein Blödsinn? Ich sehe es als Punkt FÜR den PC, dass man die freie Wahl des Eingabegerätes hat... Die Streitpunkte sind doch eher: [PRO PC] Bessere Technik, modfähigkeit, präziesere Steuerung sowie freie Wahl der Steuerungsmethode, Allzweckgerät; [PRO KONSOLE] keine Installation (na ja, nicht mehr), keine Patches (na ja, nicht mehr) und... äh... keine Ahnung, eigentlich spricht nichts für eine Konsole. Das Gamepad ist es jedenfalls nicht...


----------



## krabby1208 (26. November 2011)

Noch mal ne Frage zum Kundensupport von Warner, kann es sein, dass die gar nicht antworten ? Hab an WBGames.Intsupport@warnerbros.com geschrieben, schon gestern um 3 Uhr und heute wieder, eine Antwort hab ich bisher aber nicht erhalten. 
Kann mir irgendwer da helfen, wie das beim Support läuft ?


----------



## Felio (26. November 2011)

krabby1208 schrieb:


> Ach so tut mir leid für die dumme Frage,
> 
> Ansonsten zu Games for Windows Live noch ein Problem, welches mir bisher der Support auch nicht beantworten konnte.
> 
> Ich kann mich ganz normal mit meinem Account anmelden, doch das Spiel erkennt nicht, dass ich angemeldet bin, ich kann also nicht speichern. Nun hab ich das Spiel schon unter dem Account aktiviert, gibt es da irgendeine Möglichkeit das zu beheben, oder kann ich das Spiel zurück geben ?


 
Habe exakt das gleiche Problem. Hat jemand ne Lösung?


----------



## krabby1208 (26. November 2011)

Felio schrieb:


> Habe exakt das gleiche Problem. Hat jemand ne Lösung?



Das gibts ja nicht, ich dachte ich wäre der einzige mit so nem seltsamen Problem, dann hoffe ich mal dass der Kundensupport mir bald ne Lösung schickt.


----------



## Spassbremse (26. November 2011)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Nö, würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Abgesehen davon gibt es genügend Spiele, bei denen wir den Einsatz eines Gamepads ausdrücklich empfehlen.



Doch, in meinem Fall ist das exakt der Grund, warum ich Konsolen meide - ich hasse Gamepads wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. Keine Ahnung warum, aber ich komme einfach nicht mit den Dingern zurecht. Das gilt allerdings nur für aktuelle Controller, die alten SNES-Pads, bzw. das "antike" Gravis Gamepad für PC, mit denen kam ich wunderbar zurecht. Aber das heute Layout, egal ob X-Box, oder PS3, finde ich einfach nur zum Verzweifeln.

Das einzige Manöver, das ich mit diesem Controller beherrsche, ist das An-die-Wand-Klatsch-Manöver.


----------



## fsm (26. November 2011)

@Spaßbremse: Ich verstehe, was du meinst. Aber lass mich dir drei Beispiele geben, bei denen ein Gamepad - auch ohne große Kenntnis oder Geschicklichkeit - von Vorteil ist:

a) In Rennspielen oder auch RAGE oder GTA kannst du mit den Triggern gezielte Mengen Gas geben. Nicht nur Vollgas oder Stillstand - etwa in GTA kannst du mit einem Gamepad wirklich konstant im Straßenverkehr mitfahren.

b) Auf der Tastatur hast du vier bzw. acht Richtungen - das nervt selten, aber es kommt vor Etwa der Skilltree in Oblivion oder Jump'n'Run-Passagen bei schräger Kamera- Oer Anaolstick kannst du quasi 360°-weise lenken, keine Beschränkung auf vier Tasten. 

c) Vibration. Da gibt es gar nichts mehr zu sagen. vrrrrbrrrrrrrrr ♥


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (26. November 2011)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Nö, würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Abgesehen davon gibt es genügend Spiele, bei denen wir den Einsatz eines Gamepads ausdrücklich empfehlen.


 
Was aber meist an der Steuerung liegt. Mir würd spontan kein Game einfallen, was man besser mit nem Pad spielen bräuchte, wenn die Tastatur-Steuerung vernünftig gemacht hätte. Sogar FIFA oder PES könnte man besser mit ner Tastatur steuern, wenn man es denn richtig umsetzt (ich selbst spiele kein FIFA, die aus meinem Freundeskreis, die es spielen, bevorzugen aber alle das Gamepad)


----------



## fsm (26. November 2011)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Mir würd spontan kein Game einfallen, was man besser mit nem Pad spielen bräuchte, wenn die Tastatur-Steuerung vernünftig gemacht hätte.


 "Wenns sie vernünftig gemacht wäre" hebelt natürlich alle Gegenargumente aus - lass mich dir trotzdem drei Spiele nennen: Alle LEGO-Titel, Devil May Cry und Street Fighter. Schnapp dir mal einen 360-Controller und versuchs 


P.S.: Ich kann nicht oft genug betonen, wie sehr ich Konsolen verachte - aber Gamepads können was tolles sein. Wenn - und NUR WENN - die Wahl des Eingabegerätes freisteht.


----------



## Spassbremse (26. November 2011)

fsm schrieb:


> @Spaßbremse: Ich verstehe, was du meinst. Aber lass mich dir drei Beispiele geben, bei denen ein Gamepad - auch ohne große Kenntnis oder Geschicklichkeit - von Vorteil ist:
> 
> a) In Rennspielen oder auch RAGE oder GTA kannst du mit den Triggern gezielte Mengen Gas geben. Nicht nur Vollgas oder Stillstand - etwa in GTA kannst du mit einem Gamepad wirklich konstant im Straßenverkehr mitfahren.
> 
> ...



Naja, Renn- und Sportspiele spiel' ich eigentlich überhaupt nicht, insofern spielt das keine Rolle für mich.
GTA dagegen recht gerne, aber da kam ich mit M&T immer wunderbar zurecht - viel besser jedenfalls als mit diesen furchtbar schwammigen (so zumindest meine subjektive Wahrnehmung) Analogsticks.

Die Menüführung bei Skyrim finde ich als PC-User natürlich ziemlich verkorkst, aber da bin ich mir sicher, dass die Modder da noch etwas Besseres anbieten werden.

Vibration brauche ich überhaupt nicht, ehrlich gesagt, wenn ich dann doch einmal Konsole spiele, dann wird das als erstes deaktiviert.

Ich habe übrigens Red Dead Redemption auf der PS3 meines Bruders durchgespielt - komplett, inklusive nahezu aller Nebenmissionen.
An den "Herausforderungen" bin ich allerdings größtenteils kläglich gescheitert. Versierte Gamepadjockeys haben meinen tiefempfundenen Respekt, dass man mit so einem Analogstick sauber zielen kann (ja, natürlich war ich im DeadEye Modus!).
Ich weiß auch nicht, wieviele ungezählte Male ich aus einem fahrenden Zug gefallen / in einen Fluß gestürzt / in eine Schlucht geritten bin, weil der Controller nicht so wollte, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe... 

Nee, wirklich, mir ist eine leicht verkorkste M&T Steuerung tausendmal lieber, als eine Controllersteuerung...


----------



## Felio (26. November 2011)

krabby1208 schrieb:


> Das gibts ja nicht, ich dachte ich wäre der einzige mit so nem seltsamen Problem, dann hoffe ich mal dass der Kundensupport mir bald ne Lösung schickt.


 
Ok, bei mir hat grade ein einfacher Windows Neustart geholfen, vll gehts bei dir ja auch


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (26. November 2011)

fsm schrieb:


> "Wenns sie vernünftig gemacht wäre" hebelt natürlich alle Gegenargumente aus - lass mich dir trotzdem drei Spiele nennen: Alle LEGO-Titel, Devil May Cry und Street Fighter. Schnapp dir mal einen 360-Controller und versuchs
> 
> 
> P.S.: Ich kann nicht oft genug betonen, wie sehr ich Konsolen verachte - aber Gamepads können was tolles sein. Wenn - und NUR WENN - die Wahl des Eingabegerätes freisteht.


 
Ich verwende ja auch Gamepads, aber nur für PS2 und (S)NES / GameBoy Emulatoren


----------



## krabby1208 (27. November 2011)

Felio schrieb:


> Ok, bei mir hat grade ein einfacher Windows Neustart geholfen, vll gehts bei dir ja auch


 
Hmm bisher hatte das bei mir nicht geklappt, aber ich versuchs nochmal, danke für den Tipp.


----------



## kornhill (28. November 2011)

In der heutigen Zeit sollte man sich auch als PC´ler unbedingt ein Gampad anschaffen. Leider sind viele Spiele von der Steuerung, einfach für den Gamepad ausgelegt, und die Umsetzung auf die Maus Tastatur entweder schlecht gemacht oder schlichtweg nicht möglich.

Street Fighter wurde hier genannt und ist ohne Gampad (noch viel besser ein Arcade Stick) nicht spielbar. SuperMeat Boy mit der Tastatur übertrifft selbstgeiselung bei weitem. Ein Assasins Creed mit der "One Button ich kletter alles hoch" Technik, ist viel besser von einem Controller aus bedienbar, obwohl hier die Maus Tastatur Steuerung gut gemacht ist. Die Liste ist noch endlang.

Bei Rennspielen ist es dem PC´ler immer gut zu verkaufen das er ein Lenkrad braucht, aber bei Gamepads ist der PC´ler irgendwienicht so einsichtig. Ich habe Witcher 2 z.b. mit dem X-Box Pad gespielt, und es war sehr sehr spassig. Ich habe vor ca. einem Jahr auch alle Gampad Steuerungen verflucht. Nachdem ich mir aber das X-Box Pad zugelegt habe war ich mehr als zufrieden. Ist wirklich ne Bereiecherung für meinen PC. 

Auf der anderen Seite, nerfen mich die Teile natürlich auch von Zeit zu Zeit  Hab mir Uncharted für die PS3 geholt, nur um festzustellen das es eine Ballerorgie ohne gleichen ist. .... Jetzt spiel ich nen 3rd Person Shooter mit Gamepad... und das ist wirlich nur bedingt spassig.


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. November 2011)

kornhill schrieb:


> In der heutigen Zeit sollte man sich auch als PC´ler unbedingt ein Gampad anschaffen.



Seh ich nicht so. Bis heute bin ich noch mit jedem Spiel wunderbar ohne Gamepad klar gekommen. Teilweise erfordert es vllt etwas mehr Einarbeitungszeit, aber mir ist noch nie ein Spiel untergekommen, dass ohne Pad keinen Spass gemacht hat. 
Rennspiele lassen sich meiner Meinung nach mit Tastatur auch viel besser udn genauer spielen.
Super Meat Boy, Assassins Creed und Batman hab ich alle mit Tastatur durch, Probleme hatte ich nie. 
Und es ist nicht so das ich Gamepads generell nicht mag, ich spiele auch regelmäßig auf Konsolen, aber die Tastatur ist mir in allen Belangen lieber.


----------



## DeFab (29. November 2011)

also batman mit gamepad ein muss, und skyrim lässt sich mit gamepad auch besser steuern, weil das inventar ja so blöd gemacht ist um da mit der maus rum zuklickern. 

Wie sieht es denn aus, kann man sein SAVEGAME von Batman Arkham City was irgwo von GFWL gespeichert wird backuppen?, weil wenn ich jetzt windows neu installiere sindse alle weg, und einfahc so die ordner der saves drüber kopieren funktioniert da nicht, das problem war schon bei gtaiv , gibst da ne vernünftige lösung?


----------



## Rabowke (29. November 2011)

Wie bereits sooft in diesem Thread angesprochen:
es gibt einfach Genres die würde ich niemals freiwillig mit Maus und Tastatur spielen, seien es Rennspiele oder eben Action Adventures.

Batman:AA ging so fluffig von Hand mit einem Gamepad, ich habs mal kurz mit M+T probiert aber es hat mir überhaupt nicht gefallen. Genauso Rennspiele. Gefühlvoll Gas geben ist mit einer Tastatur eben nicht drin, entweder Gas oder Bremse. Gefühlvolles dossieren ist schlicht unmöglich.

Dazu kommen Beat'n'Ups oder besagte Action Adventures, wie z.B. Ass. Creed oder Castlavania ( 360 ). Bitte mit Pad. 
Shooter hingegen spiele ich auch lieber mit M+T, selbst LA Noir ... wobei das mit Pad bestimmt 'besser' ginge.


----------



## redaim33 (30. November 2011)

dafür sind mir die analogsticks beim gamepad zu träge...

Andere Frage: Hat hier irgendjemand auch probleme mit dem Spiel unter Direct X 9? Alle reden von direct x 11, aber leider habe ich manchmal abstürze mit der fehlermeldung "Arkham City funktioniert nicht mehr".. Schon mehrere Treiber probiert und eigentlich läuft mein Rechner SEHR stabil...Abstürze kenne ich kaum.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Dezember 2011)

redaim33 schrieb:


> dafür sind mir die analogsticks beim gamepad zu träge...


... zu träge für was? 

Das "tolle" bei Multiplattformspielen ist ja meistens die Anpassung *des Spiels* an den Controller. 
D.h. bei einem Gears of War wirst du keine Probleme bzgl. "Trägheit" des Pads haben, eben weil das Spiel nicht so designed wurde.



> Andere Frage: Hat hier irgendjemand auch probleme mit dem Spiel unter Direct X 9? Alle reden von direct x 11, aber leider habe ich manchmal abstürze mit der fehlermeldung "Arkham City funktioniert nicht mehr".. Schon mehrere Treiber probiert und eigentlich läuft mein Rechner SEHR stabil...Abstürze kenne ich kaum.


Ein paar mehr Hardware Fakten wären toll gewesen, meine Glaskugel ist leider noch zur Reparatur ( hi quaaaaaaak!   ). Allerdings hab ich auch schon in Foren gelesen das Spieler genau deine Probleme hatten ... diese typische Win7 Fehlermeldung halt.

Bei einigen half wohl massiv die Reduzierung von Details, andere suchen noch nach Lösungen ... Batman:AC scheint nicht so sauber zu laufen wie Batman:AA damals.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Dezember 2011)

Da fragt man sich echt was die Entwickler die ganze Zeit (einschließlich des zusätzlichen Monats für die PC-Version) angestellt haben, um ein noch so fehlerbehaftetes Produkt auf den Markt zu schmeissen.

Ist der Begriff "Bugfixing" in der heutigen Spielezeit aus der Mode ?!

Zum Thema Steuerung:
Der Einsatz des Gamepads hält sich in meinem Falle in überschaubaren Grenzen, mich hat es dieses Jahr nur ein wenig geärgert dass ich mir gewzungenermaßen ein XBOX360-Pad anschaffen musste, weil immer mehr "Games for Windows"-Titel in meine Sammlung dazukamen. Bis dahin konnte ich immer ein wenig tricksen und mein PS2-Pad mit Adapter bei jedem Spiel zum laufen bringen, doch bei jüngeren Titeln klappte das selten reibungslos, wenn überhaupt.
Außer in Action-Adventures (Assassins Creed, Tomb Raider, ...) und dem einen oder anderem Rennspiel setze ich immer auf die bewährte Maus/Tastatur-Kombi. Ich kann es bis heute nicht nachvollziehen, wie man z.B. Egoshooter mit Gamepad vernünftig steuern soll. Und ich werde auch nicht den Versuch unternehmen, es selbst herauszufinden. Würde an meiner Spielgewohnheit ohnehin nichts ändern. Selbst bei "Dead Space" meide ich das Pad.
Bei meinem favorisiertem Genre (Adventures) macht es genauso wenig Sinn, von daher:
Es ist nicht verkehrt ein vernünftiges Pad parat zu haben, doch es hängt stark von Spiel zu Spiel ab, mit welchem Eingabegerät es sich am flüssigsten spielen lässt.


----------



## redaim33 (1. Dezember 2011)

@Rabowke: 
zu träge für schnelle Drehungen, wie bei einer Maus. Das justieren mit der Kamera dauert mir deshalb manches mal einfach zu lange.

Ich hab eine Radeon HD 4870 1GB plus Core 2 Quad 9550 und 6 GB Ram. Das Ganze unter Win 7 64 Bit Ultimate. 

Was die Stabilität angeht, gebe ich dir recht. Bei Arkham Asylum hatte ich nie irgendwelche Abstürze....


----------



## Rabowke (1. Dezember 2011)

redaim33 schrieb:


> @Rabowke:
> zu träge für schnelle Drehungen, wie bei einer Maus. Das justieren mit der Kamera dauert mir deshalb manches mal einfach zu lange.


Ich hab schon verstanden was du meintest ... ich wollte dich blos drauf stoßen das du diesen "Reaktionsvorteil", den man als alter PC'ler mit Maus+Tastatur zweifelsfrei hat, bei den neuesten Spielen nicht wirklich braucht.

Mir fällt, um beim Beispiel Batman zu bleiben, keine Szene ein wo ich die "träge" Kamera wg. dem Gamepad verflucht hätte oder mir M+T als Eingabegerät gewünscht hätte. 

Es besteht einfach kein Bedarf seitens des Spiels (!) für eine schnelle Kamerabewegung. Das meinte ich mit dem Design von Spielen, angepasst für Controller.


----------



## redaim33 (1. Dezember 2011)

ist ja auch ok.. hab auch nie behauptet, dass das ein gravierendes problem wäre. Eher mit meiner persönlichen Vorliebe für Maussteuerung. 

Noch mal ne andere Frage: ich hab die steelbook-variante, die mit dem robin-dlc ausgeliefert wurde. Ist auch installiert... im Menü kann ich das aber nirgendwo entdecken. Wird das erst später freigeschaltet, wenn man die kampagne durch hat? Oder bin ich blind?


----------



## DeFab (2. Dezember 2011)

redaim33 schrieb:


> ist ja auch ok.. hab auch nie behauptet, dass das ein gravierendes problem wäre. Eher mit meiner persönlichen Vorliebe für Maussteuerung.
> 
> Noch mal ne andere Frage: ich hab die steelbook-variante, die mit dem robin-dlc ausgeliefert wurde. Ist auch installiert... im Menü kann ich das aber nirgendwo entdecken. Wird das erst später freigeschaltet, wenn man die kampagne durch hat? Oder bin ich blind?


den code musste einlösen, INGAME dann POS1 um gfwl zu öffnen, dann gehste auf deinen Account oben links, dann öffnet sich da was, dann steht da irgwo CODE EINLÖSEN


----------



## redaim33 (2. Dezember 2011)

code hab ich ja schon lange eingelöst.. das ist nicht das problem. Ich finde nur den robin dlc im spiel selbst nicht... Müsste doch eigentlich im Herausforderungsmodus anwählbar sein.


----------



## desperadoxcap (3. Dezember 2011)

bla bla bla voll brillant wenn es mal Sauber laufen würde reinste lag Party.. Windows live Anmeldung nicht möglich+ komplett Absturz System beim Start..dann noch die lade Zeiten zwischen den lewels , schlimmer las bei Resident Evil 1... ach ja amd  x 4- 3,6 ghz  .. 8 gb ram win 7 64 bit-ati 5770.... unddddddd alle anderen games laufen perfekt  bf 3, mw 3


----------



## McManiac (9. Dezember 2012)

Wahnsinns Spiel!


----------



## Andreebremen (27. Oktober 2013)

Super Spiel, habs gerade gekauft und jetzt sind alle Updates raus


----------

